# What is my dog???



## xeus&barlee (Apr 12, 2016)

I rescued a dog yesterday, and he has odd coloring I have never seen before. They are telling me he is a bully/APBT but I have never seen the ticking quite like this? It won't let me insert a picture but you can go look on my facebook profile and he is on there. My name is Carissa LeNae Larsen 
Thanks!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Ticking can occur in both breeds, so that's not super unusual.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Upload the photo into a photo sharing site like photo bucket. Then paste the image link directly into the thread.


----------

